# VA Judge Busted Growing



## ziggyross (Sep 10, 2012)

*VA Judge Sentenced For Growing Pot*

_Posted:  Sep 10, 2012 2:50 PM EDT  _ _Updated:  Sep 10, 2012 2:50 PM EDT _ 



 
*8News*
   WOODSTOCK,  Va. (AP) - A substitute judge in Virginia's Shenandoah County has been  sentenced to 30 days in jail for growing marijuana on his property.

James  H. Allamong Jr. was sentenced Monday under a plea agreement that  reduced the initial charges from a felony to a misdemeanor. He admitted  to marijuana possession and possession of drug paraphernalia.

Allamong  appeared in a Woodstock courtroom before a retired Arlington County  judge, Paul Sheridan. Sheridan also fined Allamong $500, ordered two  years' of probation and 200 hours of community service.

The Arlington judge sentenced after judges in the 26th Judicial District recused themselves from the case

The  Daily News Record of Harrisonburg said Allamong was arrested on Oct. 5,  2011, after police discovered 41 marijuana plants growing on his  property.


(Copyright  2012 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not  be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.)

Now this is just wrong. How long would you or I get for 41 plants? I'm thinking a minimum of 2 years.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2012)

:rofl:this is as good as the 4 cops vacationing in Vegas from hawaii that got busted for possession...lol. good stuff *Ziggy* :aok:


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 10, 2012)

7GE Thanks, I didn't read about 4 cops in Vegas. What kind of sentence did they get. Community Service and no job loss I'll bet.


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 10, 2012)

I am surprised he got arrested at all.   I bet it would scare us if we knew how much of this kinds of stuff gets swept under the rug.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 10, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> 7GE Thanks, I didn't read about 4 cops in Vegas. What kind of sentence did they get. Community Service and no job loss I'll bet.


 
here's the link:

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46065


----------

